# Problems with Natwest bank statements



## Edge9 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I'm not sure whether this is me freaking out and being overly pessimistic or not.

I am collecting data for my fiancé visa application.

I earn over 18,600 and have been with the same employer for 6 months.

I only switched to paperless statements last month.

I have twice ordered historic bank statements from Natwest and what I have received are a5 and look exactly like bank statements but without the summary sheet.

(The sheet stating my address, branch address, withdrawn and paid in totals.)

By the new year I will have the latest two bank statements with summary cover sheets.

In my mind these are a transaction history but Natwest say they are a legal document and used for visa applications. I can't use my online statements are Natwest won't write an accompanying letter and I don't want to wait another 4 month to receive bank statements.

I am so stressed with this that I can no longer think straight. Please help!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

We had this problem with Natwest a few years ago when I was applying for my original spouse visa. What we ended up doing in the end was downloading this https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...106_mmigration_rules_appendix_fm_se_final.pdf, taking it to Natwest branch, showing them page 4 where it says:
[Bank statements must (this is on the previous page)]:
(v) be:
(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter
from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are
authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every
page.

Then we were sent to speak to the manager who caved in and stamped them.

Alternatively, some people have gone to some Natwest branches which will print them/stamp them, but I have no idea where these branches are located.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Edge9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is me freaking out and being overly pessimistic or not.
> 
> ...


A statement sent to you by the bank will be considered as original.


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

Just go into the bank and have them print out whatever you need. I just did this with them this morning. It should take no longer than five min. The help desk did it for us.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

nyclon said:


> A statement sent to you by the bank will be considered as original.


I think, officially, to be considered as original, it needs to be accompanied by the letter from the bank, the way I understand the requirement at least.


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

ashkevron said:


> I think, officially, to be considered as original, it needs to be accompanied by the letter from the bank, the way I understand the requirement at least.


If it's an original statement, it's fine. Electronic statements need to be stamped or otherwise have a letter.

Although, what they printed out isn't all that different than the electronic version they sent. In either case, the safest bet if you're paperless is just go to the branch and have them print it. Nothing else needs to accompany it.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

US-UK said:


> If it's an original statement, it's fine. Electronic statements need to be stamped or otherwise have a letter.
> 
> Although, what they printed out isn't all that different than the electronic version they sent. In either case, the safest bet if you're paperless is just go to the branch and have them print it. Nothing else needs to accompany it.


Don't they have to be stamped if they are printed out by the bank? Have I been doing this wrongly all this time?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ashkevron said:


> I think, officially, to be considered as original, it needs to be accompanied by the letter from the bank, the way I understand the requirement at least.


As long as it was posted to you by the bank, it's considered an original even if it's a duplicate of a statement previously received.


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

ashkevron said:


> Don't they have to be stamped if they are printed out by the bank? Have I been doing this wrongly all this time?


In my case, all I provided were the pages they printed, nothing more, and it was acceptable.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

US-UK said:


> In my case, all I provided were the pages they printed, nothing more, and it was acceptable.


*nods* yeah, I think more and more people get such bank statements accepted but some do not. There seems to be a bit of discrepancy and it would be nice if they made it a bit clearer.


----------



## Edge9 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

NatWest have continued to mess me around again.

I was told that my latest bank statement would be issued and send out on the 23rd/24th of December and arrive around now. I rang them today just to confirm when the statement was sent out and they told me that my latest statement won't be issued until the 30th of December.

I then went through to a complaints manager and she said that a 'Accounts Transaction List' which can either be printed in branch or sent through the post is better to use for a visa application. She claimed that numerous people contact them and need a faster alternative for waiting for the bank statements and therefore go to the branch to get these printed.

This sounds the same as what US-UK used in their application?

The guidance notes only state, that statements must be on official stationery if not from an online account.

3.3.4. Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively, electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts (the account itself does not have to be exclusively online) as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.

If I wait indefinitely for the statements to arrive in the post it could lead to may payslips being out of date.

My current thinking is to supply the 'Account Transaction Details' and in the 'additional information box' state that online pdf statements or a5 statements can be sent over if needed and explain about the postal delay. This seems better than submitting 2 or more types of bank statements.

I am going to return to the bank tomorrow to see if they will write an accompanying letter to confirm that they are genuine.

The 'Account Transation List' has the Natwest logo on every page. Has my full address, account number and sort code. Has my banks branch address, the time and date the transaction was printed and covers the last 6 months of transactions. (It therefore shows all of my payslips going in - applying under category A).

Do you think this would suffice? Even if the bank are unwilling to submit a letter to go with the 'Account Transaction List'.

Thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

It should do, but do try and get them to stamp it, I had Barclays stamp 100 pages of my and my husband's statements, in the branch, with no problems whatsoever. I just went to the branch, explained I need bank statements for the previous six months, and I need either the accompanying letter or every page stamped and they just sat there and spent 20 minutes stamping every page. So there is no reason why NatWest can't stamp a few pages, it won't take them much time and it's better for you if all the requirements are definitely fulfilled, you'll sleep better if nothing else...


----------

